# New Terrastar....



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Here are some shots of our new truck. Has anybody equipped one yet with a plow and sander? We probably won't do this till fall, but id be interested to see if anybody has some shots of one outfitted already.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

They look nice . i was talking with some one who leases from ryder and they where saying internaional has been having problems with there engines? don't know how true it is also they still don't have def fluid in these trucks yet? 
how come no 4x4 they suposidly have it out for this year?


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Supposedly 4x4 is due out this spring. I have not heard anything further on that. This truck will be used in bigger parking lots, so 4x4 wasn't necessary for us. I haven't heard of any issues with the motor yet. I will let you guys know how it works out. It just seemed to make more sense to us then getting another f550. You get more payload and a sturdier truck with less electronics to go wrong.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I like the terra star the cab is subose to be car like too which is nice. i can't belive more people didn't get the gm 's when they where out heavier frames than the ford had for a smaller class truck. like the blue on them real sharp


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

what does it have for a motor/tranny?


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

What is the empty weight and what is it licensed for?


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

could you post up some interior pics. Im just curious:bluebounc


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice looking truck. Keep us posted about how it performs.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

StuveCorp;1469801 said:


> What is the empty weight and what is it licensed for?


I would like to know that too. I think the biggest GVWR is 19,500


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Here are the specs on the motor:

MaxxForce 7

The Maxxforce® 7 is built strong with a V8 turbodiesel, incorporating advanced design elements and components from Navistar's market-leading 16 commercial engines.
Specs
Configuration V8
Displacement (389 cu. in.) 6.4L
Power Output (164-224 kW) 220-300 hp
Peak Torque (762-898 Nm) 560-660lb.-ft.
Aspiration Turbocharged

Here is a shot of the interior:









I will try to get the lightweight tomorrow. The truck will legally hold 4.5 - 5 ton. It does have a nice air ride seat.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

What are all those switches for, I counted 16 of them. I have been looking online at the Terrastar. I want to replace one of my salt trucks next winter. I'm not sure if the GVWR is enough. I want to put a 5 yard salter on it.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sharp paint color!

No swap-loader on this guy? IIRC, you guys run a swap-loader or some other type of roll off system.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

cet;1469806 said:


> I would like to know that too. I think the biggest GVWR is 19,500


6.4 oh no way I would buy another one of those.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice looking truck!! You guys should try a hooklift system they are so handy you will never look back.


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

Lookin good! The 4x4 option has our interest peaked


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck. A 10' Fisher MC would look pretty good on it.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

SNOWLORD;1469826 said:


> Nice looking truck!! You guys should try a hooklift system they are so handy you will never look back.


We already have a kenworth roll-off with a 20 yd can, 40 yd can, flatbed, leaf box and our hydroseeder goes on it. You are right they are very very handy!
As far as the switches go, that is not our trucks interior. Our truck looks the exact same inside except for all those switches. I just showed you a pic of the inside I took off google images since I didnt snap any interior pictures.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

cet;1469815 said:


> What are all those switches for, I counted 16 of them. I have been looking online at the Terrastar. I want to replace one of my salt trucks next winter. I'm not sure if the GVWR is enough. I want to put a 5 yard salter on it.


Grant wants one to replace his black F350 because a 10,000kg float behind that just kills it. For a 5 yard salter you should be fine. Depending on the box you install I'd say its around 11,000-12,000lb. I'm pretty sure they're under 10k for a 4x2 single cab with bare frame rails.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Im pretty sure cab and chassie 4x2 is under 8500 lbs leaving you with around 12k payload...


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

is that the same lemon 6.4l that came in the 08-10 powerjokes?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

as an international tech. you better have bought a warranty with her. We don't call them 13 letter sh!t spreader for nothing.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

randomb0b123;1469892 said:


> is that the same lemon 6.4l that came in the 08-10 powerjokes?


Yes but I'm around a ton of 2008 International 3300s with MF7s with 50k miles averaging every day and they all work fine. And to whoever asked it, they use advanced EGR, not SCR. The basis is SCR costs the money for the fluid and the EGR is a simpler, no fluid required system.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Yep same powerjoke thats been trouble free since i deleted her and put an h&s in. Same powerjoke that puts down ~600whp and ~1200wtq with 2k or less in mods. Do your hw, most job 1s were the trouble makers, all the newer ones are mostly running fine.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

How do u put a delete kit and tuning on an international truck... I'd assume the ford stuff isn't gonna work on that truck...


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Tough crowd here.Nice truck looks good.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

I think there is always a consensus that if somebody has trouble with a particular truck, that everybody else has trouble with the same truck. We have about 21 vehicles with many different makes, and we have one of every diesel ford practically made. I must say aside from the tranny blowing at 15 miles on our 05 ford f550 6 liter, we have had pretty good luck with our ford diesels. We have had very few issues with the ford diesel motors aside from normal wear and tear. We went with the international because it is more truck than an f550, and we felt it is much much simpler. To look under the hood of the 6.7 liter powerstrokes is just down right sickening to even begin to work on. Not to mention getting more payload for less money for a work truck just made more sense to us.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

randomb0b123;1469892 said:


> is that the same lemon 6.4l that came in the 08-10 powerjokes?


You really do make some dumb posts. I'm around quite a few 6.4's and everyone who has one loves it with a tune and deletes. Stock their really nothing exciting and the emissions stuff sucks but as with anything there is ways around it.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mdb landscaping;1470836 said:


> I think there is always a consensus that if somebody has trouble with a particular truck, that everybody else has trouble with the same truck. We have about 21 vehicles with many different makes, and we have one of every diesel ford practically made. I must say aside from the tranny blowing at 15 miles on our 05 ford f550 6 liter, we have had pretty good luck with our ford diesels. We have had very few issues with the ford diesel motors aside from normal wear and tear. We went with the international because it is more truck than an f550, and we felt it is much much simpler. To look under the hood of the 6.7 liter powerstrokes is just down right sickening to even begin to work on. Not to mention getting more payload for less money for a work truck just made more sense to us.


I agree. I got an 2004 6.0 powerstroke. 100% stock and it has never cost me a dime. Its been a great motor. Couldnt ask for more. My buddy has a 6.4 and it has also been a good motor to him.

You always going to have haters. of every truck.


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

I own a 6.4 and let me tell you, she is a beast for towing all stock.Only problem I had was a leaking brake line. The problem is that people buy these trucks to go and showoff and not use them for their intended use which would be for towing ect.
Regardless congrats on the new truck


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

sle;1470869 said:


> I own a 6.4 and let me tell you, she is a beast for towing all stock.Only problem I had was a leaking brake line. The problem is that people buy these trucks to go and showoff and not use them for their intended use which would be for towing ect.
> Regardless congrats on the new truck


my 2004 does it all, i pull the bobcat/mini with my 150hp gearhead tune and can get 20mpg empty if I stay out of it, been that way for over 60k (at 97k now), ive had more "ford" problems then motor problems, this spring/summer shes getting freshend up with brakes/ball joints/ beds coming off painting the frame, new bed sides/cab corners etc. Ive never driven the maxxforce7, but the maxxforce 13 I had pulling doubles in my old pro star did real good on fuel (over 8 mpg) but was just gutless (but it could of also been the gearing my cheapo company had it specd for)


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

The one I was around was nothing but problems they were trying to get Ford to buy it back lemon law. I don't think you should have to delete and mod your truck for it to be good, for the expensive cost it should be smooth sailing from day 1


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

randomb0b123;1470881 said:


> The one I was around was nothing but problems they were trying to get Ford to buy it back lemon law. I don't think you should have to delete and mod your truck for it to be good, for the expensive cost it should be smooth sailing from day 1


its really not fords fault, ALL the new trucks have to comply with al gore tree hugging standards, its why my 04 will be the last diesel I own, atleast for a while.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

mdb landscaping;1470836 said:


> I think there is always a consensus that if somebody has trouble with a particular truck, that everybody else has trouble with the same truck. We have about 21 vehicles with many different makes, and we have one of every diesel ford practically made. I must say aside from the tranny blowing at 15 miles on our 05 ford f550 6 liter, we have had pretty good luck with our ford diesels. We have had very few issues with the ford diesel motors aside from normal wear and tear. We went with the international because it is more truck than an f550, and we felt it is much much simpler. To look under the hood of the 6.7 liter powerstrokes is just down right sickening to even begin to work on. Not to mention getting more payload for less money for a work truck just made more sense to us.


I still want to know what the empty weight is and what it is licensed for?

I am also very skeptical of the 6.4, would much rather have the 466 in a regular lo pro IH.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

They're suppost to be running this maxxforce 7 in all the 4300 series trucks as well...


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

schrader;1469824 said:


> 6.4 oh no way I would buy another one of those.





randomb0b123;1469892 said:


> is that the same lemon 6.4l that came in the 08-10 powerjokes?


no it is not the same 6.4l as the pickups, the ealier maxxforce 7 was, but in 2010 they redesigned it again, it is a pretty good motor, the ones that we have sold have only had some minnor programing issues for emmisions. The guys like them. They seem to have thebugs worked out of them now.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Triple L;1470886 said:


> They're suppost to be running this maxxforce 7 in all the 4300 series trucks as well...


in correct, most 4000 series have a maxxforce DT in them. the 7 are for light duty work. I had to run a performance Diag. on a 4300 with a 24' flat bed. Owner said it would not get out of its own shadow when loaded. Come to find out he was loading that truck with 16k on top of what it already weighed. The 7 is a pretty snappy motor when spec.ed correctly


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

StuveCorp;1470885 said:


> I still want to know what the empty weight is and what it is licensed for?
> 
> I am also very skeptical of the 6.4, would much rather have the 466 in a regular lo pro IH.


Looking for this info also. Could you PM a ballpark cost of what it was as it sits. We are selling a truck now trying to decide what route to go.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

We have yet to put this on a scale. I am told by the body installer it will legally hold 4.5 ton. Price wise, i beleive all said and done the truck was $58000.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

mdb landscaping;1472541 said:


> We have yet to put this on a scale. I am told by the body installer it will legally hold 4.5 ton. Price wise, i beleive all said and done the truck was $58000.


Yeah, let us know what it scales. That is a painful number but it's pay to play, right? 

Just to let you know, my 4x4 550 scales empty at 9700 and is tagged at 20,000...


----------

